# Looking for a paid internship in chicago



## coffeekitten (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey I was wondering if anyone can help me. I've just finished my classes at CHIC and I need an 12 week internship by the beginning of January. I've been applying at alot of places but havnt had any luck yet . I am willing to start as soon as possible and would like to continue working after I finish my internship. If anyone has any openings at their restaurant or can help me network, Please email me or PM me. Thanks so much!

Coffeekitten
Melissa Earle
[email protected]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Do you have a preference (restaurant, hotel, catering)?

Try Naha restaurant.


----------



## coffeekitten (Apr 18, 2005)

I'd like to just try what I can get. I plan on going back to school later so I really just want to try some stuff out. I like baking alot and I've been mostly applying at fine dining and hotels. I live in the gold coast/old town area. Thanks.

CoffeeKitten


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

Actually this can be a very interesting feature of this website:
Job posting type board. 

May be a separate forum (or an addendum to the Culinary school one) 
Where people can post 2 types of links i.e. HAVE JOB or WANT JOB...

And helpful people (like the one who suggested the Naha restaurant...) can also provide pointers, hints, etc.



Moderators / Administrators - your thoughts?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This is currently in the works.


----------



## chefdan09 (Oct 6, 2005)

a paid internship is an externship


----------



## coffeekitten (Apr 18, 2005)

there was some debate about this at school:

Actually, its all perspective
Its an internship to the place you are going.(job)
Its an externship to the place you are coming from.(school)
It has nothing to do with paid or not.. although most are unpaid.


----------

